# should i stay or should i go?



## scorpion31 (Sep 16, 2012)

well we're married for 4yrs. no kids.
our marriage life is boring work house.
he's a truck driver so he's always away for a week and home weekends...
and no excitement he lays on the couch watching tv. mow the lawn play with his dog, he actually more happier visiting his friends than spending time with me.
when we're together we fights all the time.
we don't touch each other no sweetness in bed. he never kiss me and don't wanna talk to me.
everytime i wanna say something he doesn't wanna listen, he always yell at me.
i feel so miserable. i know theres something wrong....all i wanna do is file a divorce because i know i deserve to be happy.


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

scorpion31 said:


> well we're married for 4yrs. no kids.
> our marriage life is boring work house.
> he's a truck driver so he's always away for a week and home weekends...
> and no excitement he lays on the couch watching tv. mow the lawn play with his dog, he actually more happier visiting his friends than spending time with me.
> ...


Everytime you talk, he yells at you?

Do you work?


----------



## scorpion31 (Sep 16, 2012)

yes i do work, 40hrs a week help pays the bills and taking care of him.


----------

